# NASB - Can anyone recommend a good quality side-column 1977 text?



## BrianV (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello all!

A few months ago, I picked up a 1973 NASB Reference Bible & Concordance at a thrift shop, published by Regal / Gospel Light. The NASB was new to me (although I was aware of it from others who had used it), and over the past few months I've come to very much enjoy using it in place of the ESV on my desk and the NIV84 we use in worship. It's become my primary bible, though not exclusively.

Things I am really appreciating about this bible:

The side-column formatting is terrific.
There are no section headings (though similar are at the top of every page)
I appreciate the balance of readability and literalness in the primary text as well as the liberal sprinkling of alternative literal readings in the side column for study in places where the translators opted for readability.
Black letter - not a deal breaker for me, but I've never found a value in red lettering and perhaps have even found it distracting.
However, while I've grown to love the NASB, this particular copy leaves a little wanting:

It's a big, thick bible. Great to have on my desk, yet not very portable. I don't know that a hardcover will stand up well to being carried everywhere over the long term.
The printing quality isn't great - there are pages that are printed more lightly than others.
The paper used is thick, yet the opacity is about on par with my cheap 2011 ESV thinline. That is, it's not great.
With all that in mind, I am keeping my eye out for a second copy that approximates the characteristics of the copy I have, but perhaps with better quality paper / printing / binding.

Having done some research, I'd prefer the 1977 text over the '95 or '20 revisions - I prefer the more literal readings, and the newer revisions push into territory where I already have my ESV.

I would appreciate any recommendations regarding current or past printing runs that would fit these criteria!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2022)

Perhaps something like this and then a re-bind from Leonards, etc? 








NASB Journal the Word Reference Bible Comfort Print 1995 hardcover black with el | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NASB Journal the Word Reference Bible Comfort Print 1995 hardcover black with el at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------

